# starting problem



## pushrod13 (Sep 21, 2006)

I have an old ariens snowblower with a 5 hp techum. moter on it. We had it running and then we had problems with the starter and the key getting sheared. We got that problem fixed, but now we get no spark to the plug. We have changed the condenser, coil, and plug and still nothing. We would like any help anyone could give us on how to get this thing running.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

SO it has points? they were replaced? (well its really only a point)
and gapped at .20?


----------



## pushrod13 (Sep 21, 2006)

the point was repalced and the gap set to .20. Let me know if there is anything else I can try.


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

Also make sure the ground wire isn't touching any metal parts and is hooked to the correct side of the points.


----------

